# Recognising cheap Android 'phone on USB

## mounty1

Hello, I'm trying to get the photos etc. off my wifes cheap HTC Android mobile 'phone, without success.  When it's plugged in to one of my several Gentoo systems, dmesg reports nothing but on another Gentoo system, dmesg outputs:

```
[10873.681047] usb 2-2: new low-speed USB device number 2 using ohci-pci

[10873.843045] usb 2-2: device descriptor read/64, error -62

[10874.118048] usb 2-2: device descriptor read/64, error -62

[10874.388045] usb 2-2: new low-speed USB device number 3 using ohci-pci

[10874.550054] usb 2-2: device descriptor read/64, error -62

[10874.824049] usb 2-2: device descriptor read/64, error -62

[10875.605046] usb 2-2: new low-speed USB device number 4 using ohci-pci

[10876.009044] usb 2-2: device not accepting address 4, error -62

[10876.174048] usb 2-2: new low-speed USB device number 5 using ohci-pci

[10876.578044] usb 2-2: device not accepting address 5, error -62

[10876.586066] usb usb2-port2: unable to enumerate USB device
```

which is something to go on.  Nothing is added to /dev in either case.  Presumably the difference is down to some detail of USB configuration in the kernel but I'm stumbling in the dark.  Can anyone suggest where to go from here?  Presumably it's easiest to start with the machine with some dmesg output.  The objective is to get the photos off the 'phone, not work out why one machine doesn't see it at all.

----------

## Irre

Install a ftp-server app on the phone if you have it wi-fi connected   :Smile: 

Edit: I then use wget, like this

```
wget -r  --ftp-user=ftp --ftp-password=ftp ftp://192.168.1.13:1024/sdcard/aaa/*.mp4
```

FileZilla also works fineLast edited by Irre on Mon Feb 15, 2016 3:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Syl20

Which Android version ? In some cases, the system can consider the phone as a simple USB key, but in others, it needs some additional "tricks", like mtpfs, to be able to read the phone memory.

You can try adb tools too. QtADB, for example, even if not quite stable, is a good GUI for adb. To make adb work, you must enable The "USB debug" parameter, on the "developper options", in the phone.

----------

## Ant P.

My first guess would be that the USB cable is flaky...

----------

